# AAE Fletch III Jig.



## TN.Frank (Sep 9, 2002)

Having sold my Martin J-8 Fletching Jig a couple years ago with my recurve bow and having gotten back into archery, this time with a compound bow I was in the need for a fletching jig and didn't have a lot to spend. 
I found the AAE Fletch III for $20 bucks and figured what the heck, I'd give it a try. Well, let me tell you this, for $20 bucks it has to be one of the best deals in Fletching jigs ever. If you can live with the 1 deg off-set then this is THE jig for you. 
It's compact and portable. Very easy to use and very well build. I fletched up a batch of ST Epic 400's in no time flat using AAE's Max Hunter vanes and Fletch Tite Platinum glue. They all came out perfect. I highly recommend this little fletching jig to anyone that'd like to "roll their own" but who doesn't have a ton of cash to fork over. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## mathews694 (Feb 19, 2010)

AAE Fletch III jig is a awsome jig. I took pick one up because of the price and me being a AAE fan. The jig works perfect...very easy to use and vanes are perfect every time. I would also have to recommend Max Hunter vanes and AAE adhesive.


----------



## cpinoz (Jun 13, 2011)

I know this is an old thread....but.....I just got the Fletch III and fletched my first arrow.
Although it fletches perfectly it appears the nock adapter is configured for recurve and not for a compound with a blade rest.
I have my arrows cock vane up, and the bottom left vane is almost touching the blade.

Did you have the same issue?


----------



## zombiehitman (May 21, 2011)

Just rotate your nock as is appropriate. You'll do it anyway when you tune your arrows.


----------



## cpinoz (Jun 13, 2011)

Unfortunately I made the mistake of being cheap 
My nocks are glued onto my gamegetter II's, so I'm guessing i'll have to put up with it until i get a new set of arrows


----------



## zombiehitman (May 21, 2011)

Nocks are relatively cheap. If vane alignment is an issue, remove the nocks and install new ones.
Alternatively, step over to carbons. Theyre only slightly more expensive than aluminum, they dont bend, and vane alignment issues are easily remedied by turning the nock as needed.


----------

